# Gore Canyon



## Brent Redden (Feb 25, 2005)

Has anyone been in gore this year. Weather is warming up should be moving ice. If anyone has seen the put-in road and it's clear let me know.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Brent Redden said:


> Has anyone been in gore this year. Weather is warming up should be moving ice. If anyone has seen the put-in road and it's clear let me know.


GOREGOREGORE
GORRRRRRRE
GORRRRREEE
GORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

can anybody ride the train? or does somebody have the low down.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

*seeking gore partner*

Hey there,

I'd like to find a partner for an early season gore run -- I've got a drysuit. Honestly, I'm not that experienced -- I've ran some 4s last year and black rock a couple of times at ~ 350. Beyond that though, I'm a little green but hungry. I will however, pay for all gas, beer, hotel -- whatever. I don't mind running things solo, but am hesitant to run Gore without a friend for the first, maybe second etc.... times. 

Any takers,
Jason.


----------



## HomeSlice (May 6, 2008)

I'd recommend a few more 4s b4 gore. Good luck, get sick!


----------



## claywhiddon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would have to agree with subsurfer on that one, and maybe suggest not running anything solo anymore. Just saying.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

what's wrong w/ paddling solo?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

danger said:


> what's wrong w/ paddling solo?


that depends. dude has only run a few 4's and he is thinking of paddling gore solo. not real bright. for some people it would not be an issue.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah wait on that buddy. any report? report please.


----------



## claywhiddon (Jun 14, 2006)

there is a ton of issues with paddling solo. SAFETY comes to mind. Just throwing that one out there.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

enough safety shit whats the report.

paddling 5's solo is no bueno.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

_" I will however, pay for all gas, beer, hotel -- whatever. "_



Too bad its Jason and not Jennifer, Jessica or Jasmine. Might have more takers. Although im sure Harvey might enjoy a night with a stranger in a Kremmling hotel, a few PBRs and a full tank of petrol.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

haha, you guys are funny. I'm not going to get on my knees, but that said I'm pretty eager to please. Just addicted to this boating thing, which I'm sure most of you are. I'm always appreciative of your advice and am not trying to buck trends or kill myself. 

That said, I actually enjoy boating solo sometimes. The problem with it is I always have to boat under my peak when going alone -- so Gore is definitely out for me on a solo run. 

Seems like the same is always said about free solo climbing (which I'm too chicken shit to do). However to me its more of a personal issue and I get a little chuckle when my wife gets freaked seeing folks soloing the Bastille.

So, is there an etiquette to boating alone, some are for, some opposed and some indifferent... Are there laws against it on some runs? Do other boaters really feel that solo boaters are stupid as one individual poster called me? I know this could have the potential to take up 4 pages of posts, so please forgive me.

Jason.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

JASON you are to neive. learn from others. most class 5 boaters die in class 3 water.
boating under your peak is like saying you are only going to the little kid skate park and have no way possible of breaking a leg or wrist. wrong.

the etiquette. if you are boating alone and disrespecting the river than most respectful boaters will turn down your offer in the future; say a guide for gore. its bad etiquette if you are running class 4's only and sometimes doing them solo? you will learn faster and have more fun with another person. so to put it short and sweet. solo boating is no bueno.

none of the good boaters alive today were solo boaters. maybe some solo runs here and there when desperation calls but more than likely not happening.

this isn't climbing. you have moving water that doesn't turn off or where you can take a break like on everypart of a climbing wall. the water doesn't stop.

do you know what a rope is for? do you know how to use one. have you ever swam in a hole that would hold you. if you said NO, than i wouldn't go into gore until a little later this year, when its aleast a little warmer.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks Mike -- good points.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Back to the important stuff, what's the ice situation in there?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yes whats the deal? frozen, half frozen? ice on the sides? somebody has to have the report.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Do a search on boating solo - the topic has been discussed ad nauseam before. I would say the majority of people are ok with it on the right run for your skill level.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Casper I think your underestimating the number of people who boat alone. Many of the better boaters I know take solo missions either for personal reasons or due to lack of partners on that given day. I wont, but know plenty of people who have solo'd Gore, Bailey, and Narrows on the Poudre.

I think it comes down to you need to be ready for the consequences of your actions. If your on a crowded river, you make yourself a liability and endanger others who will step up to help you which is not fair to ask since you do not know them. Luckily the river community as a general rule will always jump into action for a friend or stranger. On quieter sections you need to be prepared for the fact that no one but you is able to help, that's the mindset I was trained for in class 5. If you think you will need the safety that should be set as a caution for the drop, then you should not run that drop. If your willing to accept a swim alone in that water you need to be prepared for the consequences.

I won't ever solo a 5, but (hopefully my mother is not reading this) doubt I will ever give up solo boating. Sections I am comfortable on, know the risk vs reward (possible equipment loss/injury/death) I will continue to solo.

I think it was Don who had a quote that went something like "Solo boating is a victimless crime, much like punching someone in the dark" always made me laugh even though I probably butchered it.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*solo topic*

Granted, most people are uncomfortable boating and or even condoning boating solo. However, I say it is a personal choice. One will come to know if it is a potential of one's self. 

To hear said that there are no good boaters alive that have been solo boaters is not true. In fact, generally those that are dead did not die from boating either. Often it is car wrecks and illnesses. 

Personally, I believe that we are mostly solo everytime we run a class V. Usually there is little that someone else could do to help you. Often you would merely be endangering the lives of others trying to save you. Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating that everyone run out and start boating solo. To the contrary, I recommend we boat with compatent crews that we trust to save us if necessary and for us tosave them.

Nonetheless, as humans we sometimes learn to extend our limits and great accomplishments are achieved. Great to that person only perhaps, but maybe inspiring to man kind in a bigger view of life. When I think of all the extreme sports tricks youth are accomplishing now days it is amazing. Somebody had to push beyond normal limits to achieve their reward. Although, I consider most of those stunts are more suseptible to bodily injuries that will affect them the rest of theirs lives. 

Kayaing class V solo is risky too, but is possibly much safer than many other things people are doing these days. Life is dangerous in my opinion. Kayaking is almost cake in comparison these days. I know I have boated solo dozens of times on class IV and V. I know I will likely do it again and often. Hopefully I won't have to ... if I can always find a trusty and enjoyable crew. Otherwise, if I'm feeling it and need get me some ... then you may find me solo in the UTB, Bailey, Pine or Clear Creek of Ark again at anytime.

I say cheers to the likes of Tod Hebblewhite, who soloed the UTB at 4000 cfs, FD the Embudo solo at 4', and Hermosa at some flood level. He, Tom Nofzinger, and Paul Zirkelbach were my inspirations. We'are going to die sometime. Why not enjoy what you feel up to. 

As always ... Cheers and leave no trace!

Ken


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

jaansdornea said:


> Do other boaters really feel that solo boaters are stupid as one individual poster called me?


I did not call you stupid I said 'not real bright' (big difference) and I would not call all solo boaters not real bright - just ones who are at or above their skill level. I ran the piedra solo it was pretty cool.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Solo boating is your personal choice. That being said, you should think about a few things.

First of all, I read a lot of AW accident reports. If I run across one that says "paddled solo," I think to myself, man, what a fool. It would suck to end up on that page because you were too proud or impatient to bring your buddies. (if you don't mind this then go for it). Of course, some people will call this something other than pride. 

Vanatta: The idea that you are 'usually paddling class V solo because no one can help you in there' is a complete fantasy. 

1) There is almost always some way to set some form of safety.
2) Even if you can't set safety, there is someone to give you signals and watch your back, help boat scout, etc.
3) Someone is there to help you scout, someone who will see what you do not, help you see your line, and help you keep yourself in check.
4) Try doing big time first aide on your self. Then try hiking yourself out.

So with all that being said, I think no one can argue that paddling class V (or anything) solo is as safe as having your buddies there to watch your back. I personally believe this holds true even in big water/wide channels as well as boxes.

So, with the added danger factor (class V is already dangerous enough, as is the rest of paddling), consider what your possible death/injury/SAR extraction does to the community's credibility. When we ask for more access rights to rivers what will authorities say? "Oh yeah, you are the guys we have to pay lots of money for to do body recovery and SAR missions." 

Bottom line is, if you want to paddle solo, go for it, it is indeed your choice. You should, however, consider it more carefully before doing it. The river is a more powerful force than any of us can handle alone. Admittedly, it is tempting to paddle alone when your buddies won't rally. But is it worth it to increase your risk exponentially just because you are too impatient to wait for your buddies? The river is patient and so should you be.

I draw my line at moving water. If it has a riffle, I want a buddy to paddle with. My heroes in paddling are those who run rivers safely, work as a team, and respect the river's power. 

People always talk about the 5 essentials, 1) boat 2) paddle 3) skirt 4) pfd 5) helmet. IMO the 6th is your buddy and you shouldn't put on without him/her.

since this is the internet, feel free to flame...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

david. great. soloing is great but bailey class 4 gore is class 4 with some 5 and poudre is class 4 with 5 come on freak? soloing 5's all day everyday. you would never live to ed conning out of cody's age. unless say you never fuck up or have to be pulled out of anything. never knocked unconscience. and freak take a acc coarse somebody can benefit other than you in a class 5 situation with the hand of god.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Great points David about the added margin of safety with a competent crew. I believe that was really needed after what Ken said. I also agree with Ken though on the head space you need to be in to run hard whitewater. Your team is there to help you and set up the best safety that they can, but when I drop into a run or a rapid of serious difficulty, my mindset is that I've got to be confident enough to run this solo. Even to get on it with my team there. 

That mindset is what I like to call the "don't blow this under any circumstance mindset." It is the same head space you need to be in if you're going to run hard whitewater solo. Problem is that sometimes, and for some people more often than others, you do blow it and that's when having your friends there could make all the difference. At least with your team you've got a chance. Even in Gore, imagine a bad leg injury while paddling solo in there. Think you're getting out very quickly on your own if you have to crawl?

My guess is that Ken has been paddling soooooooo long :wink: that he knows exactly where his limits are and what he can paddle safely and confidently whether with a crew or solo. He is extremely confident in his ability to get certain runs done without mishap and is willing to take the risk. He isn' out there running an exploratory run at high flow solo or even a half a grade harder than he is ultimately comfortable with. Solo boating can provide some amazing experiences but you've got to *know* that you are going to make it. Since you can't always know, and your frieds can help you, there is added risk.

Be confident. Know your line. And stick it. One of the keys to running the hard stuff is just having enough experience under your belt to know you've got what it takes.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Solo Boating*

I solo boat (infrequently). I ski in the backcountry solo (3-5 nights per week). It is not a victimless crime. If I am hurt, a search party will be sent, and risks will be taken to find and get me out. I weigh the risk versus my personal sanity. My kids could be left fatherless. My wife would probably be better off, as I do have ample of life insurance! Knowing and weighing the risk has been bantered here often. For a person to take their first trip through gore in late winter having acknowledged that they are not a class V boater is not reasonable. Calling him out is wise. Respecting his personal informed choice is as well.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Solo boating is one of those things I like to stay away from if I am not confident. For instance, I solo shoshone in the winter all the time, I am comfortable with it after running it hundreds of times, however I would not solo any run that I feel uncomfortable with. I have been in a few situations where if my buddy wasn't there, I could have been in serious trouble. These situations are what makes me weary of running hard whitewater by myself, I know I wont stomp every rapid that I run, therefore having my buddies there is key. It applies to a lot of sports also, imagine skiing in the backcountry without a buddy, if you get caught in an avalanche, you are screwed. Same with kayaking, imagine getting pinned with your head under, no way to get out, nobody there to save you. Remember that bad stuff happens to good people, the death of my friend Max Lentz helped me realize that even when your friends are there, you could still die. You have to accept that risk. And always remember, the river is more powerfull than you are. Drink your booties, and respect the river. Evan and Eli had really good points also.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

forgot... what is the ice situation like down there? anyone probed it out yet?


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not proud or stupid (at least I don't see myself as proud or stupid). I'm in agreement with the consensus -- I'd be an ass to do this solo. That said, i feel bad about hijacking this thread. Back to the heart of the matter for those who asked -- what's the ice like?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Somebody needs to get on that train.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

One additional comment: I agree with David's point that it is almost always safer to be in a situation with a group than solo. You can envision certain situations - a one boat eddy above a major hazard or dropping in on someone surfing a hole, where you might be better off solo, but these are corner cases and we're playing the percentages.

However, I think it is excessive to draw the line at moving water. I would contend that most anyone (class V boater or not), is safer soloing lower clear creek above Golden (III/IV) than dropping into Vallecito(V/V+) with a group of solid boaters. Point being, boating solo ups the ante, but it can be a reasonable risk to assume on a run you are very familiar with, well within your ability level, and with a reasonable expectations of no unexpected hazards. I say the avalanche analogy is: not cool to go alone on unknown terrain on high risk avalanche aspects, but probably cool to go alone on really low incline with super stable snowpack in a well known area.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't claim that people are completely unsafe paddling class II-III solo, I simply draw my personal line at no solo boating.

PS, who is gonna take that train ride soon?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It's kind of a buy the ticket, take the ride issue. Personally, I'm terrified of moving water. That's why I never shower alone.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i will give out a free tie dye tshirt for the first person with the goods. unworn. your choice on colors. designs .


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

I am pretty experienced on my inflatable Shamu... Do you think I can solo Gore without ever seeing it? I will probably wear a pair of water wings or two... And aren't there some hot springs in there?


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

Shamu's good to go but the water wings are totally overkill. it's only class IV. and on a serious if one can tube gore than anything could go.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

All the same, would probably be a good idea to have another Orca to go with.... just in case ~ but thanks for the encouragement danger

~ Safety is no accident


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

jaansdornea,

Early in reading this thread I was gonna say you don't know what you don't know. Kudos to you for listening to the feedback in this thread. As others have said, solo paddling is a calculated risk. Give yourself the time to gather the experience so that calculation is more informed. Early season solo boating on a new run that is at the limits of your skill and experience is not a good risk IMO. Get more time on the rio, find a good guide, and then have a good day on Gore. The river ain't going anywhere, paddle it when yer really ready. IMO, managing your progression is one of the keys to a safe and successful love affair with paddling. 

P.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*it's all good*

As I already stated, having a solid crew is the best approach to boating. 

That said, I (not everyone) am okay with me occassionally boating solo. When I endeavor to boat solo I treat it with even greater intent, respect and caution than I may normally do with a crew. To me it becomes an intimate experience. I scout everything. I can read the river well enough after a thorough inspection to know exactly what I need to accomplish (plan A) and have myself prepared for what would have to happen if I mess up (Plan B, and C). I really become one with the river, canyon, and spiritual beliefs. I listen and know if I should walk something. I also know if I can run it. That is where I have had the greatest rewards kayaking. Being by myself hiking in, boating no-portage, hiking out, riding the shuttle on my mtn bike, and camping in serinity. Life doesn't get any better than that. 

I am certain there are few that can relate to this. Most people will never consider it. If anyone does, though, and cares for my opinion on their ability, judgement, or expectations, ... I will share my truthful wisdom with them. Last year I contemplated my many adventures in my life, of which boating is only one of my passions, and I think it occurred to me that I can safely say I have boated over 8,000 miles, possibly closer to 10,000 miles, of rivers in my life. I have had many awesome experiences of FDs and more. Boating is the life. And sometimes it is extra special doing it alone. Which is no different for me than skiing or dirt biking through the mountains alone. Someday it may be my doom. Who knows? I hope I don't die in a car or of illness. A heart-attack or a catastrophe would be better in my view. When I die, though, I will be able to say I lived life. I think this was Tod, Tom, and Paul's views as well. We saw places and did things that few else can imagine. Boating has been a thrill for me. Sometimes nearly too much, but I'm still here and feel fairly confident that I will be for a long time. But who knows? Why contemplate how long we're expected to live. All my life, people have dropped like flies young and old. We shouldn't think we can be in control of our life expectancy. I am for experiencing life. Living with respect. Living with Harmony. Living faithful to our creator.

Nuff said. Let's go boating!

Ken


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

if you dont like people that paddle solo or chew big red, then fuck you !


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Ken,
Well said. Especially comments addressing a heightened sense of focus and deliberative approach to paddling. I'd also point out the absence of any peer pressure to run questionable drops as well as the ability to move faster and maintain rythm on the river. All contribute to a safer, more rewarding padding experience in my opinion. As for solo padding in general, some poeple like it, some don't. I do.

Charlie


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

What's the report?

Regarding Solo boating: It should be just that, SOLO. No need to even talk ("brag") about. If you do it you're doing it for yourself and not to tell everyone how cool you are. It's called keeping it real. And could easily turn into when keeping it real goes wrong.

I miss Gore


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

By the way, I'm not certain if anyone cares anymore, not a lot of water, but Gore is open. Pumphouse road is also open, the launch was open all winter. Kremmling region barely got any snow this year. I'll let you get back to your solo boating debate.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

^^ Do you mean the roads are open or do you mean free of ice as well?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yarm... free of ice. take the train win a free tie dye. come on people.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

It's been three days since I was there, I hiked up the Gore trail out of Pumphouse, way into the canyon and it looked clear. I did not hike all the way. If you want to wait a day, I'll be up there again today, my brother and I are going to float State Bridge to Catamount and do some fishing. I will take another really good look this morning with binoculars from the observation point on the trough road. My bet is that it's good, the water above the canyon has not had ice for almost a month. I bring that up because it reduces the possibility of ice damns in the canyon. I'll be back with more info this evening.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

One last thing before I go, it's been really warm up there recently. I took my 2 year old boy up to the Radium hot springs Thursday, Saturday & Sunday. I love that place in the winter before all the land born hepatitis set up camp on the rocks above and live there for the entire summer. I hate that shit! 

Back on topic, the breeze coming up the river was actually warm! I mean so damn warm, you could take your time and catch some sun while you dried off!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

From what Yarmony noted, sound like gore is good to go. If the water isn't ice bridged over in the flats, I'd guess its not going to be iced over in the moving water in the canyon, even though it gets less sun. Last year we did it Mar 31, and there was still lots of snow and ice on the banks, but the river always had a path clear of ice. 450cfs sounds dog low though. Never done it that low, paddle in sounds like it would be sandbar central. Anybody have any comments of what its like at 450?

On the solo paddling comments... Solo paddling has its place... on new runs, at high water, in unfamiliar territory, after funneling a few beers, its all good. Seriously though, its not black or white, but a wide variety of shades of grey. Solo boating runs the full scale from solo low water playpark surf sessions to Doug Ammons running the multiday wilderness Stikine (V+) solo. If you have the skills, and have been honest with yourself about your assement of the risk, its a personal decision. I think that boaters should respect others decisions to never solo, or to solo with the right throught process. I don't think that there is a wrong or right answer there, just different levels of risk. I personally feel like I am in a more serious and risky situation when I'm running class V with an experienced crew, than when I run my backyard class IV solo. 

As for the comments about "being on your own" there are many cases when this is true, class V or not. I've gotten pinned twice while sweeping (bear creek and clear creek of the ark), and its a sinking feeling knowing that its gonna take a while for your buddies to 1) realize you aren't there, 2) find an eddy, and 3) get back up to you. Its in those moments that you realize that the only person that is going to save you is yourself.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

erdvm1 said:


> What's the report?
> 
> Regarding Solo boating: It should be just that, SOLO. No need to even talk ("brag") about. If you do it you're doing it for yourself and not to tell everyone how cool you are. It's called keeping it real. And could easily turn into when keeping it real goes wrong.
> 
> I miss Gore


Best post in this thread......


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

jaansdornea said:


> haha, you guys are funny. I'm not going to get on my knees, but that said I'm pretty eager to please. Just addicted to this boating thing, which I'm sure most of you are. I'm always appreciative of your advice and am not trying to buck trends or kill myself.
> 
> That said, I actually enjoy boating solo sometimes. The problem with it is I always have to boat under my peak when going alone -- so Gore is definitely out for me on a solo run.
> 
> ...


sorry -- looks like it was 5 pages of post before there was an answer to the ice question instead of 4. That said, someone alluded that there is a trail alongside the run (does it run the entire length or...) Do you guys mind if I walk it solo or is that a no no too? Don't want to piss off the masses or have another 5 pages of comments...


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The trail doesn't go the whole way up the canyon. Walking on the railroad right of way is not an option. (train tracks) They will bust you for it.......they wear black suits and jump out of bushes yelling......STOP.....HOMELAND SECURITY!!!!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey. fucker. boaters don't want to see another boater get hurt. take advice or leave it. if you leave it, leave the board and go solo. the board is for getting together with other boaters. there;s many a jedi on this board. im not yet one of them . listen "gratefully" young one or you will not learn as much as you possible could.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

caspermike said:


> Hey. fucker. boaters don't want to see another boater get hurt. take advice or leave it. if you leave it, leave the board and go solo. the board is for getting together with other boaters. there;s many a jedi on this board. im not yet one of them . listen "gratefully" young one or you will not learn as much as you possible could.


agreed. I remember when I got my ass kicked on the buzz. Dont take it personally. When you get too cocky, either the river kicks your ass, or your fellow buzzards keep you in check. (thanks for keeping me in check back then)

Becoming a solid boater takes time, soloing stuff harder than previous things that you have run is not the safest way. In the end it is your decision. Goodluck


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks Fred and Casper (even though you think I'm a fucker  ) Trying to provide a little tongue in cheek with the walking comment. I apologize for offending you. Anyhow, I'm going to assume your much nicer in person and won't take it personal. If it is personal, well, I'll let you deal with that. I think I've met you before and if I remember correctly, I think you're a cool guy and would rather continue to think that. Besides if you're from Wyoming, you gotta be alright. 

Fred, I apologize for coming across cocky -- that is the least of what i want to do, I just want to get on the water (ran Shoshone but a little bored). Nevertheless, I can take a hint and will wait my turn -- I got no reason to boast or be prideful, I'm an ugly redheaded pinsqueek weighing in at $1.50 on a good day.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing personal. just looking out.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Your right the trail doesn't go the whole way, but you get quite a ways in there. I was out there again today, I have to tell you, if there's any ice at all, even in the shadows, I'd be really surprised. It was 55 degrees all day and it's been that way for several days now. Not to mention last week was warm also. I'd go for it.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

So is anybody going to run Gore or what?


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

im shooting for this weekend, or mid-next week, like wednesday, anyone wanna rally with me?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i would possible the weekend of the 14th and 15th if any takers.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

I can run on sunday the 15th if someone is gonna be up there.

never run it this low, is it just more mank and less push? how's Tunnel?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i haven't run it this low either. should still have lines open. i think my lowest was in the 550 range or something like that. i would probaby be down for the 15th depending on weather conditions since i will be driving 10 hours that day.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

I am probably down for the 14th or 15th, if the weather is decent. I've only run Gore once, I think it was around 800 maybe.

(303) 815-7697


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I would run it on the 15th with all of you POSs, if it around 800 or above. Fred do you want to car pool?
Kevin


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

yourrealdad said:


> I would run it on the 15th with all of you POSs, if it around 800 or above. Fred do you want to car pool?
> Kevin


Yo Kevin!
Ill be at westwater on the 15th, but how about this sunday the 8th?


----------



## Justin S. (Oct 9, 2006)

How about tomorrow?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Going up Wed. for a solo run. 

hobie


----------



## Pakn4Yakn (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, this looks like the closet run to where I'll be, so if anyone is really running it this week please give me a call. I don't mind running something a little low, I just want to get on some Colorado water. Hobie are you truely thinking of Wed. or are you just starting the solo rant again? 

717-329-2010, Sam


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Jason,

Do whatever you want man. It'll all work itself out in the end. Not really sure why this has caused so much debate. Gore is a great place but shit does happen. If your willing to take that chance then go for it. I'm sure your intelligent enough to know that kayaking has risks. Alot of people here want to tell you what is right and they make many good points but its your decision in the end. . . 



jaansdornea said:


> thanks Fred and Casper (even though you think I'm a fucker  ) Trying to provide a little tongue in cheek with the walking comment. I apologize for offending you. Anyhow, I'm going to assume your much nicer in person and won't take it personal. If it is personal, well, I'll let you deal with that. I think I've met you before and if I remember correctly, I think you're a cool guy and would rather continue to think that. Besides if you're from Wyoming, you gotta be alright.
> 
> Fred, I apologize for coming across cocky -- that is the least of what i want to do, I just want to get on the water (ran Shoshone but a little bored). Nevertheless, I can take a hint and will wait my turn -- I got no reason to boast or be prideful, I'm an ugly redheaded pinsqueek weighing in at $1.50 on a good day.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Im going up tomorrow (sunday the 8th) with a buddy, 970-948-9520 if anyone wants to meet us there.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

does anyone know if the dirt road coming from wolcott area to kremmling is open right now?im coming from carbondale and dont want to have to drive to like winter park or something rediculous


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

No, im going Wed.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm off topic I know here, but with all you Glenwooders on here is the G-Wood play hole any good right now? I'm heading through going south next weekend with boat and just wondering if it's worth the pitstop. And ya'll have fun on Gore, I'm holding out for 60% more flow, 90% fewer sandbars on the paddle in, and 85% less snow before making the drive. 

Austin


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Austin I don't know about the park but I haven't seen anyone there when I drive by. Stay in WY

Fred I am out I got a ton of planning and grading plus 500 just don't float my boat


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Gore, next weekend, if conditions are good. Call me
(303) 815 7697


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Come on Kev, My girl's comin and she is a teacher, she can grade your papers while you plug ginger again!!

come on....

-Evan


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

its all good to go at these flows, hit it a couple of years ago post-release late season November around 400 cfs. Every line is pretty much the meat or none, but no worries, ginger is as gentle as you will ever see her, and tunnel, well, just paddle off it, the hole is still sticky though, so keep that in mind.... what else, have fun and throw up some pics for a guy jonesin in a blizzard in the north,

P


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Gore was sweet, a little cold, no death ice bridges. here are some photos roaring fork kayakers

Kevin, those kids dont need those papers back THAT fast. Maybe if you kayaked more, your jefe would float better. haha Just kidding, See you on the water.

G-wood park= terrible right now, definitely not worth it. Wait till like 2,000

Late


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Headin up for a run on Sunday the 15th. 
Camping at Pumphouse the night before. 

Bringin the girl and a canoe if anyone else wants to bring someone that doesnt want to run gore, they are more than welcome to paddle pumphouse with her, let me know.

anyone know how the fishing is on Pumphouse?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Alright, I am in since flows are up to 750. Evan give me a call before you get out of cell service.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

750? How about 510? Use the guage at Kremmling.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

yourrealdad said:


> Alright, I am in since flows are up to 750. Evan give me a call before you get out of cell service.


 
I'd be in for a sunday run if people wan't to go. . . I'm in Denver and can drive.

Kent

Ian??


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunday it is. I am coming from the Boulder area, and would like to carpool.

(303) 815-7697


----------

